# Ver / mirar (televisión)



## jacinta

Hello all;

When I was learning Spanish, I was always told that mirar meant "to watch" and ver meant "to see".  Since then, specifically with TV, I have heard people say "ver la tele" instead of "mirar la tele".  Which is correct to say?


----------



## bofico

both are correct.


----------



## jacinta

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Rayines

Sí, Jacinta, para la tele nosotros usamos indistintamente "ver" o "mirar".
Algunas definiciones de "ver", según el Dicc. de la Real Academia Española aplicables para este caso:

"2. tr. Percibir algo con cualquier sentido o con la inteligencia. 

3. tr. Observar, considerar algo. 

4. tr. Reconocer con cuidado y atención algo, leyéndolo o examinándolo."


----------



## Oculto04

I would say that in Spain nobody says "Mirar la televisión". Well, maybe sometimes you can hear it, but it gives the idea that you're watching it but without paying attention. "- ¿Qué estás haciendo?""- Nada, mirando la televisión ...". It gives the idea that you're watching it without really pay attention, that it is boring, ... But in normal use we always say "Ver la televisión".


----------



## LadyBlakeney

What oculto says is true in the case of Spain, but I believe that "mirar la tele" is quite comon in Spanish America.


----------



## gotitadeleche

> "estoy mirando a la pantalla"




Is it correct to say "mirando *a* la pantalla"??


----------



## el_novato

"Mirando a la pantalla" have another meaning, different to the original question.



			
				gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Is it correct to say "mirando *a* la pantalla"??


----------



## Oculto04

el_novato said:
			
		

> "Mirando a la pantalla" have another meaning, different to the original question.



Mmmmm ... Maybe you're right, but with "pantalla", in the common use, I think it's a bit different. I'm going to try to explain it. (it's a little large, I warn).

When you speak about persons, you use "mirar a": ¿A QUIÉN estás mirando? Estoy MIRANDO A Juan. I understand the difference with "ver" is that "mirar" means that you have the intention of looking at it. "Ver" is neutral. (I think that here it's the same than "look at" and "see").

When you speak about things, with the same meaning, its true: in general "mirar" is used without "a": Estoy mirando el cuadro (rather than "Estoy viendo el cuadro" if you're paying attention to what it is in the picture), estoy mirando un documento (you're reviewing it), etc.
The idea of "mirar a" with things or places gives the idea of looking at the direction where the thing is: Estoy MIRANDO A la pared, estoy MIRANDO AL sur (= mirar hacia: Estoy mirando hacia la pared, estoy mirando hacia el sur).

But: Imagine you are in a cinema. If your partner asks you "¿Estás mirando a la pantalla?", it would be asking you if you are looking at the movie. ("¿Estás viendo la pantalla?" would be used for example to check if the man before your seat doesn't hide the screen with his head, for example). "mirar a" is also used with the sea: "Estoy mirando al mar" rather than "estoy mirando el mar" when you're looking at the sea, meditating ... (it's a bit poethical).

I've explained the common use (I'm not a linguistic). Maybe someone could help us with this (and maybe I'm wrong, you know that sometimes you make accademical mistakes in the common use in your own language ... The fact is that you have me doubt if this is fully right!).

I hope not to have been complicated this even more.

Regards.


----------



## VeronikaB

I am hearing strong arguments on both sides of this question... Should we say *Mirar* la tele or *Ver* la tele??  *Ver* seems more passive to me, and i remember being taught to use *Mirar*, but people keep correcting me.

Help!


----------



## gian_eagle

me imagino que "mirar" es observar pero sin prestar atención... y ver si es la misma acción pero con intención.


----------



## VeronikaB

Gracias, Venus y Eagle!


----------



## sismint

Buenas 
gian eagle hace una buena distinción. Sin embargo, cuando alguien está "watching tv", en español se dice "viendo la tele", *no* "mirando la tele".
Yo sólo utilizaría "mirar" si, por ejemplo, nos vamos a comprar una televisión nueva y estamos "mirando" diferentes modelos para ver cual nos gusta más.


----------



## Trish Sligo

Si acudis al corpus del español de la RAE (CREA) vereis que la forma mas utilizada es "ver la television". Sin embargo, por influencia del catalan, en aquellas zonas en las que esta lengua se comparte con el castellano, se emplea "mirar", que sin ser incorrecto resulta extraño al castellano. Por lo tanto, yo utilizaria, utilizo y utilizare "ver la television" como siempre se ha dicho en la zona de la que provengo. "Mirar la television" se considera un catalanismo.


----------



## aurilla

Para mí, mirar = look y ver = watch.  Cuando miras no necesariamente le pones atención. Cuando ves conlleva atención y hasta entudio y entendimiento. En inglés es igual.


----------



## Trish Sligo

Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Se ve un programa de television, se presta atencion y un proceso cognitivo esta implicado. Sin embargo, se mira un televisor, no la television. Se mira un televisor de la misma forma que se mira una cama, una mesa o cualquier objeto inanimado. Si miramos algo animado, o lo que es lo mismo, una persona, miramos *"a"* alguien.


----------



## Mei

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> me imagino que "mirar" es observar pero sin prestar atención... y ver si es la misma acción pero con intención.


 
Yo creo que es al revés, cuando ves no prestas atención, todo el mundo puede ver menos las personas invidentes. 

Cuando miras algo es porque realmente te interesa, el hecho de mirar es prestar atención, sino no miras, y aun así ves.

Yo también digo "voy a ver la tele" pero si hacen algun programa que me interesa, lo miro.

Es como yo lo veo,  

Mei


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Yo creo que es una cuestíon de uso: "ver la tele" está extendidísimo, al menos en España y, a los que lo utilizamos, "mirar la tele" nos suena raro, parece que estás mirando el propio aparato y no la imagen que aparece.

Saludos.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Mei said:
			
		

> Yo creo que es al revés, cuando ves no prestas atención, todo el mundo puede ver menos las personas invidentes.
> Cuando miras algo es porque realmente te interesa, el hecho de mirar es prestar atención, sino no miras, y aun así ves.
> Es como yo lo veo,
> Mei


 
Creí que yo era un loco que pensaba distinto, por eso no había dicho nada  
Qué bueno que ya ví que no estoy loquito  (bueno, sólo un poco) y que en verdad hay gente cuerda que piensa que mirar es poner atención y ver no
Saludos
Tigger lunático


----------



## Mei

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Creí que yo era un loco que pensaba distinto, por eso no había dicho nada
> Qué bueno que ya ví que no estoy loquito  (bueno, sólo un poco) y que en verdad hay gente cuerda que piensa que mirar es poner atención y ver no
> Saludos
> Tigger lunático


 
Bueno, no todo el mundo *ve *las cosas de la misma manera, sino seria muy aburrido.


----------



## Papalote

Bueno, ahora estoy más confundida (confusa ?)  que nunca! Primero me alegré que Mei y Tigger mencionaran que _mirar_ es fijarse en las cosas poniendo atención, y _ver_ es percibir las cosas sin mayor esfuerzo. Excepto que se me ocurrió ir al DRAE (si, a veces yo también hago cosas locas  ) y las múltiples definiciones para _ver_ y _mirar_, me han dejado todavia más perpleja!

O sea, que me quedo con mi creencia de que _miro detenidamente al gato tratando de atrapar al pájaro_, _miro como se prepara un pavo al horno_, pero _veo la tele_.

Hasta

P


----------



## Soy Yo

sismint said:
			
		

> Buenas
> gian eagle hace una buena distinción. Sin embargo, cuando alguien está "watching tv", en español se dice "viendo la tele", *no* "mirando la tele".
> Yo sólo utilizaría "mirar" si, por ejemplo, nos vamos a comprar una televisión nueva y estamos "mirando" diferentes modelos para ver cual nos gusta más.


 
Cuando quieres comprar, ¿no miras los *televisores*?

Yo miro televisión y la veo también. Acepto las dos maneras de expresión, pero en cuanto a significado de "ver" vs. "mirar" en general, me parece que mirar es "ver con atención" y no al contrario.


----------



## Mei

Papalote said:
			
		

> Bueno, ahora estoy más confundida (confusa ?)  que nunca! Primero me alegré que Mei y Tigger mencionaran que _mirar_ es fijarse en las cosas poniendo atención, y _ver_ es percibir las cosas sin mayor esfuerzo. Excepto que se me ocurrió ir al DRAE (si, a veces yo también hago cosas locas  ) y las múltiples definiciones para _ver_ y _mirar_, me han dejado todavia más perpleja!
> 
> O sea, que me quedo con mi creencia de que _miro detenidamente al gato tratando de atrapar al pájaro_, _miro como se prepara un pavo al horno_, pero _veo la tele_.
> 
> Hasta
> 
> P


 
Bueno, yo siempre digo, "voy a ver la tele" pero yo miro los programas que más me gustan.

Es como "oir" y "escuchar", puedes oir música pero escucharás la música que más te guste.

No puedes mirar lo que no ves.  

Así es como lo veo.

Mei


----------



## SpiceMan

VeronikaB said:
			
		

> I am hearing strong arguments on both sides of this question... Should we say *Mirar* la tele or *Ver* la tele??  *Ver* seems more passive to me, and i remember being taught to use *Mirar*, but people keep correcting me.
> 
> Help!


Just say you've studied in Argentina and people rarely say "ver la tele". 

En Argentina se usan los dos:
1) mirar tele. Es muy común omitir el artículo, pero se dice "mirar la tele" también.
2) ver (la) tele. Muucho menos común, también es normal que se omita el artículo.


----------



## Soy Yo

Me gusta la solución de SpiceMan...

mirar o ver... pero "when in Rome, do as the Romans do"


----------



## San

VeronikaB said:
			
		

> I am hearing strong arguments on both sides of this question... Should we say *Mirar* la tele or *Ver* la tele??  *Ver* seems more passive to me, and i remember being taught to use *Mirar*, but people keep correcting me.
> 
> Help!


"mirar la tele" and "ver la tele" doesn't make any difference to me. It doesn't matter the attention you pay to it. I always say "ver la tele" and other people can say "mirar la tele".

But I just have read that in Catalonia they do make that distinction. Somewhere else?

I remember a lyric of a song by Amaral ( Spaniard but not Catalan ) that appears to make the distinction, but you shouldn't trust songs very much , perhaps it's someting literary.



> [...]
> Sin ti niña mala,
> Sin ti niña triste
> Que abraza su almohada
> Tirada en la cama,
> Mirando la tele y no viendo nada
> [...]


Sorry if I make mistakes, I just starting to write in English


----------



## Mei

San said:
			
		

> "mirar la tele" and "ver la tele" doesn't make any difference to me. It doesn't matter the attention you pay to it. I always say "ver la tele" and other people can say "mirar la tele".
> 
> But I just have read that in Catalonia they do make that distinction. Somewhere else?
> 
> I remember a lyric of a song by Amaral ( Spaniard but not Catalan ) that appears to make the distinction, but you shouldn't trust songs very much , perhaps it's someting literary.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I make mistakes, I just starting to write in English


 
Entonces, para vosotros, es lo mismo, "oir" que "escuchar", ¿no? 

Mei


----------



## Alundra

Estoy de acuerdo con Tigger y Mei...

Se puede ver una cosa, pero no mirarla (atentamente) ... y si miras algo... seguro que lo estás viendo...  

Para mí, las cosas se ven simplemente con abrir los ojos, pero se miran cuando las observas con atención...

Alundra. (que ya no sé si os he liado más o qué...)


----------



## Jellby

Pues para mí "mirar" es simplemente dirigir la vista hacia algo, no necesariamente con atención. Se puede mirar sin ver, porque "ver" no significa sólo que la imagen llegue a los ojos, sino que al menos sea comprendida. Si algo está muy lejos, o muy escondido, o no hay luz suficiente... puedes estar mirándolo y, sin embargo, no verlo.

Mirar no implica ver, y ver no implica mirar (se puede ver con el rabillo del ojo).


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"To look"="mirar" El acto de dirigir la atención visual a algo.

"To watch"/"to see"="ver" La obtención de una información como consecuencia de mirar.

Si a mí me dice alguien que está mirando la tele, me da a entender que no está prestando atención con lo que echan ("mirar teles" sería "to look for a TV").


----------



## Mei

Entonces... echar un vistazo... ¿es mirar con atención o de reojo?

Porque, ¿"vistazo" viene de "ver" o de "mirar"?

Cuando le dices a alguien que te mire a los ojos cuando le hables... ¿lo haces para que te mire sin prestar atención? 

Mei


----------



## Soy Yo

Escuchar is to oír as mirar is to ver.

Escuchar (con atención)
mirar (con atención)

oír (percibir por el oído)
ver (percibir por la vista)


----------



## Soy Yo

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> "To look"="mirar" El acto de dirigir la atención visual a algo.
> 
> "To watch"/"to see"="ver" La obtención de una información como consecuencia de mirar.
> 
> Si a mí me dice alguien que está mirando la tele, me da a entender que no está prestando atención con lo que echan ("mirar teles" sería "to look for a TV").


 
buscar > to look for
mirar > to look at

¿Qué hacías en esa tienda?
Pues, buscaba un televisor. Vi muchos y miré varios modelos.

No dudo que mi perspectiva está contaminada por el inglés. Nunca dirías "I am seeing television."

I am watching (looking at) television. (mirar)
I am looking for a television. (buscar)

Every day when I pass by that store I see television sets in the show window. (I don't watch them. I don't really look at them. I don't look for them. I just "see" them and know they are there.

Por cierto, se entiende lo que uno dice por el contexto en que lo dice.... No me opongo a ninguna de las maneras que tienen los nativos para decirlo...


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No sé qué diferencia hay entre eso y lo que puse


----------



## San

Mei said:
			
		

> Entonces, para vosotros, es lo mismo, "oir" que "escuchar", ¿no?
> 
> Mei


Para mí no es lo mismo ver que mirar, en general, pero si alguien está sentado delante de la tele, interpreto lo mismo si me dice que está viendo la tele que si la está mirando. Yo digo "ver", pero sé que en otros sitios se dice mirar, no me sorprende, pero tampoco veo ningún matiz, a eso me refería. Son frases hechas. Como oir música o escuchar música.

En cuanto el sentido general estoy de acuerdo con los comentarios 21 y 22. ¿ Nunca has oído la expresión "mira pero no ve" ?

Este árbitro mira pero no ve

Lo firmaría el mismísimo José Mª García


----------



## Metztli

Yo creo q' es cuestión de costumbre... segun el lugar... yo toda mi vida he dicho (y sigo diciendo) ver la tele, pero aqui en Texas dicen "Mirar" a veces dicen "No has mirado la nueva película de Banderas?" y a mi me suena rarísimo. Incluso hay quien te dice: "Te miro!" por decir "Nos vemos"

Es el único lugar donde lo he oido.


----------



## Mei

San said:
			
		

> Para mí no es lo mismo ver que mirar, en general, pero si alguien está sentado delante de la tele, interpreto lo mismo si me dice que está viendo la tele que si la está mirando. Yo digo "ver", pero sé que en otros sitios se dice mirar, no me sorprende, pero tampoco veo ningún matiz, a eso me refería. Son frases hechas. Como oir música o escuchar música.
> 
> En cuanto el sentido general estoy de acuerdo con los comentarios 21 y 22. ¿ Nunca has oído la expresión "mira pero no ve" ?
> 
> Este árbitro mira pero no ve
> 
> Lo firmaría el mismísimo José Mª García


 
Hace poco leí un libro "Ensayo sobre la ceguera" (lo recomiendo de paso) allí los personajes van perdiendo la vista, lo primero que dice es "No veo" en vez de "No miro". 

Sí que he oído la expresión "mira pero no ve". Evidentenmente que ve, no es ciego. Es una expresión. Es como cuando estas hablando con alguien y os calláis los dos y decís "ha pasado un angel", es una expresión pero no significa que sea verdad. (Sino lo tratamos en otro momento  )

Yo lo veo de la otra manera, no tengo nada más a añadir... no lo puedo entender de otra manera, lo siento!  

Que sepáis que esta noche más de uno dirá "Mirarme a los ojos y dime que me quieres" y no le estaran prestando atención...  

Feliz Dia de San Valentín!

Mei


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Mei said:
			
		

> Sí que he oído la expresión "mira pero no ve". Evidentenmente que ve, no es ciego



Se refiere a que no ve lo que debería, no a que no vea nada. No es un uso poético ni exagerado.


----------



## Soy Yo

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> "To look"="mirar" El acto de dirigir la atención visual a algo.
> 
> "To watch"/"to see"="ver" La obtención de una información como consecuencia de mirar.
> 
> Si a mí me dice alguien que está mirando la tele, me da a entender que no está prestando atención con lo que echan ("mirar teles" sería "to look for a TV").


 
La diferencia es que básicamente yo no lo veo como tú:

"To look at" / "to watch" connotan más atención = mirar 

"to see" = ver

"to look for" / "to seek" = buscar

Pero poco importa. Me estoy adaptando a esta nueva (para mí) perspectiva.

[None is so blind as he who will not see.]


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Uhm, la verdad es que no recuerdo un caso donde usaría "watch" y "mirar" como equivalentes, pero eso explicaría el porqué de lo que dice Metzli.


----------



## Soy Yo

A ver como lo diríamos:

Mommy, Mommy!  Watch me, watch me!

Mommy, Mommy!  Look at me, look at me!

Yo traduzco las dos oraciones:  ¡Mami, Mami!  ¡Mírame a mí!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Sí, pero es que no conozco yo ese uso de "watch". Si lo hubiese oido de un niño, habría pensado que aún no sabe hablar bien. ¿Podría ser algo habitual en EE.UU. y no en el R.U.?


----------



## Soy Yo

Bueno...por aquí un adulto lo diría también: Watch me! I'll show you how to do it.  All you have to do is watch.

Quizás tengas razón...que haya una diferencia entre el inglés británico y el americano....


----------



## chocodrilo

I like your points of view. Think about the next expression.
"Miran pero no ven, oyen pero no escuchan". What is the idea of this expression? In spanish when we understad somthing we can say "ya veo". In this context "ver" means to use the capabilities from the brain to understand something.   "Ver" can be used to pay attention maybe more than "mirar". I use "ver".


----------



## Arhant

chocodrilo said:


> I like your points of view. Think about the next expression.
> "Miran pero no ven, oyen pero no escuchan". What is the idea of this expression? In spanish when we understad somthing we can say "ya veo". In this context "ver" means to use the capabilities from the brain to understand something.   "Ver" can be used to pay attention maybe more than "mirar". I use "ver".




"Y el ciego le dijo: te veo las intenciones"

El ciego no puede ver ni mirar, sin embargo vio las intenciones de la persona.



"Ver" used to pay attention?  Mira esto: ---- (-) ----
I don't understand why you say that "ver" is used to pay attention.


Yo creo que "ver" is used for expressing that you understand or you have understood or you have realized something, and also for expressing the action of distinguishing things...

Uno mira un cuadro, y ve los diferentes colores, ve figuras.... (distingue en el cuadro diferentes colores, figuras...)

Uno lee en el periódico una noticia que él mismo presenció en directo el día anterior. Y entonces ve (se da cuenta de) cómo los periodistas no cuentan la verdad sino que la alteran a su antojo.


----------



## Darrin

Siempre he oído que es "mirar la televisión." Pero una amiga mía de México dice que es "ver" en su país. Mi diccionario dice que ambos son correctos.

Quería saber cual se usa en tu país de América Latina? Que dicen ustedes?


----------



## stooge1970

Se oye ver en México.


----------



## Jaén

En México: "ver la tele".


----------



## pontiacbutterfly

Hola Darrin, aca en Argentina usamos los dos ver/mirar la TV pero me parece que con una pequeña diferencia en uso. 
Yo diria  "Yo no miro television" (como un habito general, sin el articulo "la")  pero "Hoy no puedo ver la TV, estoy ocupada" (como en un momento especifico) 
Saludos!


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador usamos ambos verbos: tanto ver televisión como mirar televisión. Por cierto, al aparato en sí le decimos también televisor.

Saludos,


----------



## Milton Sand

In Colombia we use both ways almost indistinctly.
However, the more correct way is "mirar la televisón".
"Ver la televisión" is rather used in a colloquial context.


----------



## joseantonio

Yo uso ver, cuando hablo de la tele
pero uso mirar cuando digo la television

en fin, no creo que haya mucho problema en esa ligera diferencia
soy de peru


----------



## Cristina Moreno

¡Buenas!
He visto y leído ambas frases. 
¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ambas o puedo utilizar la que quiero en cualquiera situación?

(PD: agredezco todas las correcciones)


----------



## irene.acler

Yo siempre he oído "ver la televisión".
La tuya es una pregunta interesante!


----------



## Kangy

Yo casi siempre uso "Ver televisión", aunque no descarto la segunda forma.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Yo creo que en España es más general "ver la tele(visión)" (_Me voy a ver la tele, que juega España la final de baloncesto_) cuando nos referimos al acto concreto. Si estamos hablando de una cuestión más general, bien recurimos también a ver la televisión o lo dejamos sin artículo: "Ver la televisión afecta a la vista / Ver televisión afecta a la vista".

Lo mismo que con otros verbos, no es lo mismo "beber cerveza" que "beber(se) la cerveza".

Aunque... no sé... me siento un tanto espeso... Igual no es así.

Salud


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Entonces ¿esto depende del país?
¿Alguien podría confirmar esta teoría?


----------



## San

Cristina Moreno said:


> ¡Buenas!
> He visto y leído ambas frases.
> ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre ambas o puedo utilizar la que quiero en cualquiera situación?
> 
> (PD: agredezco todas las correcciones)



_ Ver la televisión.
Ver mucha/poca/algo de televisión._

Ver televisión no me suena bien si no dices cuánta ves o no ves:

_Veo mucho la tele.
Veo mucha tele._


----------



## Pimeria Alta

Mi contribución es solamente un comentario cultural (sutilezas regionales) del área donde yo crecí, en México.

Se dice que se revela el nivel socioeconómico de la persona o si ésta proviene de otra región por el uso de ciertos verbos como mirar y ver, y si llama blanquillos a los huevos. 

Ejemplos:

Mira nomás qué tarde te levantaste. Tu nana te miró mirando la televisión muy noche. 

Hace mucho que no te miraba comer blanquillos vs. Hace mucho que no te veía comer huevos.


----------



## housemusic

Ver - Mirar
Oir - Escuchar

Funcionan de forma totalmente análoga.

Se *ve* simplemente cuando algo entra en nuestro campo de visión. Alude sobre todo a la capacidad de visión.
Se *mira* algo cuando se dirige la mirada especificamente hacia algo concreto, se focaliza la atención visual en un punto, objeto, persona o lugar definido. Su significado es cercano a "observar", pero con menor intensidad.

Se *oye* simplemente cuando una frecuencia sonora entra en nuestro campo auditivo. El sonido llega a mi oido y yo lo capto.
Se *escucha* cuando se presta atención especial a un sonido, porque es agradable, interesante, curioso o importante. Se aplica cierto grado de concentración para captar ese sonido de la forma más detallada posible. Conlleva un proceso cognitivo.


"¿Me *ves*? Sí, te veo" - mi visión está ok, mi capacidad de verte está ok
"¿*Ves* aquél perro? Sí, lo veo" - mi visión es capaz de captar aquél perro.

"¿Por qué me *miras*?" - ¿por qué diriges tu mirada hacia mí, qué hay en mí que te hace observarme?
"¿Te estoy *mirando* porque me recuerdas a alguien" - Te observo detenidamente porque algo en ti me recuerda a otra persona.


"¿Me *oyes*? Sí, te oigo" - mi oido está ok, es capaz de captar tu voz.
"*Oyes* el canto del pájaro? Sí, lo oigo" - mi sistema auditivo es capaz de captar el canto del pájaro.

"¿Me estás *escuchando*?" - ¿me estás prestando atención, estás concentrado en captar, procesar y asimilar lo que te digo?
"No, prefiero *escuchar* el canto del pájaro" - no, prefiero seguir aplicando mi concentración en captar y disfrutar del canto del pájaro.

-------------------------

En cualquier caso estos son los significados principales, pero "ver" tiene nada menos que 22 acepciones según el diccionario de la RAE, y la tercera de ellas es "observar", de ahí que existan casos que no se ajusten bien a la explicación anterior, como "ver" la tele, "ver" la película, o "ver" el partido de fútbol (no "mirar" la tele, "mirar" la película, o "mirar el partido de fútbol"). 

Al menos en español - España.

Cosas de la lengua... Saludos.


----------



## Panameño-

I can tell you that in Panama we don't say "Lo miré en el supermercado"  We say lo vi en el supermercado.
Also, we don't say "mirar la tele" unless you are casually skipping channels without paying attention.  
Hope this serves as reference for how we say it.  As my final observation here in the United States,  The working-class Mexicans say "Lo miré en el supermercado."  I have noticed that people with greater literacy from Mexico use "lo vi en el supermercado" instead of "lo miré"


----------



## choaddy

Qué tema! Bueno, esto es lo que yo pienso.
En español, decimos estoy viendo televisión, y rara vez, estoy mirando televisión. En las preguntas siempre decimos, ¿Viste tal programa? ¿Fuiste a ver esa película? y no ¿Fuiste a mirar esa película?
En inglés pasa algo parecido, porque ellos dicen, "I'm watching TV" y no "I'm seeing TV". Sin embargo, cuando preguntan, dicen, Did you see the program/the movie? (también Didi you watch that program? con menos frecuencia)
Si nos guiamos por la RAE, que nunca es muy precisa que digamos, la diferencia entre mirar y observar es muy sutil. Y seamos sinceros, una silla no es una mesa, pero cuando hablamos de mirar/observar (cuestiones más de los sentidos) no sabemos a qué atenernos. Es por eso que dependiendo de la región cada quien lo usa de diferentes maneras. Debemos dejar de pensar en las diferencias entre prestar o no prestar atención porque en los dos casos, se observa, se presta atención, se considera, así que ese no es el elemento que nos ayuda a definirlos.
Lamentablemente cuando las cosas no están estandarizadas, y de eso tenemos que aprender más de otros idiomas, caemos en estos dimes y diretes, sin saber cómo resolver una cuestión que parece tonta. Sin poder hacer nada por no ser los responsables de la estandarización, debemos atenernos a los usos corrientes de cada región.
Saludos!


----------



## Currixan

Oculto04 said:


> I would say that in Spain nobody says "Mirar la televisión". Well, maybe sometimes you can hear it, but it gives the idea that you're watching it but without paying attention.


I have to disagree with this. It seems "mirar la televisión" is a localism. However, the verb "mirar" is used to refer to watching, so to see paying attention, so all the contrary to what you say


----------



## Cheke

Mirar- es posar la vista en algo/alguien no importa si estas pensado en el objeto no. es el echo de apuntar con la vista como si fuera una arma o algo similar.

Ejemplo.

---Entonces él me *miro* pero no se fijo en mi por que estaba absorto (abstraído en si mismo) .

---y ella *miro* hacia mi pero no me podía ver por que el vidrio estaba polarizado.

---*Míralo, *te fijas como es ridículo.

---Y fijo su *mirada* en mi con mucho odio tanto que casi lo podía palpar

Eh aquí un ejemplo mas claro

--- si sus ojos fueran pistolas ya me habría matado con esas miradas. (que también es un dicho aquí en México o al menos  en mi área local)

en cuanto Observar y ver aplica look at and see


----------



## Lamemoor

Hola , yo soy del Perú y aquí decimos ver la tele.

L.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aparte de que en mi idiolecto _mirar_ ha substituído a ver en todos los usos, en general por aquí se dice _mirar la tele_, menos en perfecto que se utiliza siempre _ver_.


----------



## lospazio

XiaoRoel said:


> ... en mi idiolecto _mirar_ ha substituído a ver en todos los usos...


¿Cómo es eso, Xiao? Si vas al oculista, ¿le dices _No _*miro*_ bien, doctor_?


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Vigo hablamos así. Pero, claro está, esto pertenece al nivel coloquial. En el oculista usamos otro nivel de expresión, lo más estándar que cada cual pueda, y decimos _ver_.


----------



## LeaM

tigger_uhuhu said:


> mirar es poner atención y ver no


¿Entonces es *mirar tele* en México y no _ver_?  Estoy confundida porque creo que hubo otro mexicano que opinó lo contrario. ¿No entendí bien?


----------



## Isaura

On the contrary,  "mirar la televisión" in Spanish America is not common.  Usually we say  "Ver la televisión"  

Isaura


----------



## LeaM

Isaura said:


> On the contrary,  "mirar la televisión" in Spanish America is not common.  Usually we say  "Ver la televisión"
> 
> Isaura


*Muchas gracias, Isaura.*  Usted confirma lo que dice mi compañera de trabajo mexicana.


----------



## Milton Sand

LeaM said:


> *Muchas gracias, Isaura.*  Usted confirma lo que dice mi compañera de trabajo mexicana.


Hi,
I have the feeling I use “*mirar *la tele” to mean my interest (like watching a certain TV show), and “*ver *la tele” when I just want to kill time. Anyway, I might use either in the latter case.

However, I might swear we say “ver un programa” (to watch a TV show) more often that “mirar un programa”, which might imply a hypnotic interest.

Regards,


----------

